# Network connection issue W10



## Jetster (Aug 1, 2017)

So I formatted my HTPC windows 10 install. Everything worked well for one day. Suddenly no network connection. Its connected by wired about 20 foot cable. Trouble shooter said the cable is bad/ not connected. Tried updated driver (was using the native one) tried different port on router. Tried moving the cable around. I really don't think its the cable. The network discovery was turned off? weird. turned it on. nothing. Tried turning off malwarebytes. nothing

So i plugged in a spare wireless USB nic. Got connection but no browser. System restore to a few hours before the problem. Then I got connection with the wireless and everything works. Network adapter on the Gigabyte H97M-D3H still does not connect. I guess I order a new cable just don't think its the cable.  Am I missing something ?

Cable or new nic? I guess I will move it over closer and test with a shorter cable

No I have connection but no browser 

now I'm getting bsod  

error 
"
Log Name:      Microsoft-Windows-User Device Registration/Admin
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-User Device Registration
Date:          8/1/2017 11:20:50 AM
Event ID:      360
Task Category: None
Level:         Warning
Keywords:    
Description:
Windows Hello for Business provisioning will not be launched.
Device is AAD joined ( AADJ or DJ++ ): Not Tested
User has logged on with AAD credentials: No
Windows Hello for Business policy is enabled: Not Tested
Local computer meets Windows hello for business hardware requirements: Not Tested
User is not connected to the machine via Remote Desktop: Yes
User certificate for on premise auth policy is enabled: Not Tested
Machine is governed by none policy."


Now Em thinking its the SSD is failing


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 1, 2017)

SO after you installed the Windows 10 OS did you then install your motherboard drivers?


----------



## Kursah (Aug 1, 2017)

I would do an OS refresh on that, it has been a loooong time (original release of Windows 10 in 2015) that I've seen a 10 upgrade bork LAN or WLAN. But I have seen it. Mostly with upgrades and not fresh installs though...but still seems like the same issue where for some reason 10 borks the network stack. Is this the newest release of 10 or an old one that you used? I believe the current official release is 1703 or newer. 1511 and older are no longer supported iirc, but should still install, function and update fine.

You could try resetting the network stack: 


http://www.thewindowsclub.com/reset-tcp-ip-internet-protocol
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/299357/how-to-reset-tcp-ip-by-using-the-netshell-utility
https://grok.lsu.edu/article.aspx?articleid=19483

Try that and let us know if it helps. Can you test that LAN cable with another device? If it tests good, I wouldn't waste money buying another one. If it worked fine before and you haven't had a recent kink, pull, or sharp force on the cable or connector, odds are it is fine. Ethernet cables can take quite a bit of abuse.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 1, 2017)

I used the last from Drones thread *Creators Update, July 2017*

15063.0.170710-1358.RS2   It upgraded to 15063.483     Version 1703

The reason for the clean install is because I was having issues with it hanging.

Another BSOD

Peer name resolution protocol service failed. Reason, system could not find the file


And another: Bad pool header



DRDNA said:


> SO after you installed the Windows 10 OS did you then install your motherboard drivers?



the important ones. chipset, Intel management engine, audio, vga, Nvidia, lan

also I reset the network stack, still the same


Doing a clean install on a different SSD


----------



## Kursah (Aug 1, 2017)

Please edit your posts rather than double, triple, quadruple post. Its in the forum rules. I understand you're experiencing some issues here, but that's no excuse.

On the issues, I'd do another fresh installation then. Maybe with some fresh media...not sure if you did USB or DVD deployment, but re-do it and try again.

That's also a lot of BSOD's, might be a good idea to fire up a bootable USB or CD of Memtest and run a few passes against your RAM to make sure you don't have corruptions being written to the HDD/SSD during installation that caused all of this grief in the first place. Have you done any stability testing or error checking yet?

You might also considering running SFC /Scannow against the drive in an elevated command prompt, or even starting with a basic CHKDSK command. Getting those kinds of BSOD's and such variety is a red flag about possible failing hardware causing you grief. Hopefully that isn't the case, but is worth it to test and find out. Also do the usual, back of OC's, lead optimized defaults in BIOS/EFI, check cooling and connections, update EFI, etc.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 1, 2017)

Sorry about being lazy. So i started the clean install. it restarted in the middle of it. So its hardware related. running some stress test. In the meantime I make a new install USB

No OC on this


----------



## Kursah (Aug 1, 2017)

Keep us posted, hopefully it is a simple setting and you have to make no major changes hardware-wise. I do suspect that RAM though... did you load XMP profiles from it or set the values manually? Might bump up the DRAM voltage by .01-.05v to see what happens if you do confirm memory issues.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 1, 2017)

This is odd. Off the top of my head. In order given the information given

OS
Cable
SATA Cable
Source Data
NIC


----------



## Jetster (Aug 2, 2017)

Stress test went well. Tried another network cable by moving the PC. Not working

Moved it back and started a clean install again.  Guess what? Nic is working now. Clean install completed. everything is working

Honestly if it does it again I'm switching out the board. I cleaned it and turn up the fans, maybe its getting hot. Set the bios to default. We will see what happens now


----------



## Kursah (Aug 2, 2017)

Glad its working and hopefully it will continue to do so for the long term! Nice work.


----------

